# HEY ADMINS ...



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 3, 2020)

Just wondering if we/they are making any progress on getting the "black dots" back on the New Post page yet ?? 

Also..  as we had during previous platforms...  any chance of getting the OP (original poster) notification put back on the OP's avatar (or something as to that effect) ???  It's really a PITA to keep scrolling to the top of the page to see who the OP is as to whether or not that is them replying in the thread ...  Reason for this is CRS ...  It's so bad I can have my own Easter egg hunts ...


----------



## forktender (Aug 4, 2020)

And the haiku/poem formatting???


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2020)

I have to agree with you on that Keith, I miss that too, always scrolling back & forth cause I’m old & can’t remember sh$#!
Al


----------



## forktender (Aug 6, 2020)

As soon as they fix the formatting   the black markers should return. At least that has been the case with every other Xenforo based web deigned forum that I have been involved with.


----------

